

Show HN:  Kontxt  (Side Project, Looking For Feedback) - cschmitt
http://www.getkontxt.com/

======
cschmitt
I recently launched this beta site to generate feedback and see if this idea
resonates with potential customers. My goal was to provide businesses context
about who is interacting with them. I envisioned this as a cross between
wuffoo (cheaper and minus the form editor) and rapportive (but with more
information).

Thanks in advance for checking it out and letting me know what you think.

